# Male puppy genital Question



## kansas (Apr 21, 2007)

Ok so I have a 22 week old male Papillon and he is acting just fine, very playful and happy, Yesterday as I was playing with him I was rubbing his tummy and noticed 2 jelly bean size spots on the base of his penis, they are very hard. Yes I know they are probably the testies, but my question is should they be this high and this hard? I have checked him when he is standing up and they do not descend.
The tip where the "lipstick" comes out is a little "swollen" I cant say swollen to the point of pain but not relaxed for sure. I called my vet yesterday and he said that he is more than likely "aroused" but it is still there today. I even put a stuffed animal in with him to "play" with..lol
I plan on taking him in but they dont open for another 3 hours so I figure I would see what anyone may think.And maybe someone has had this happen to them as well.

Thanks


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

I would bet that what you are seeing is the dog's bulbis glandis. Normal, normal, normal.

This is a gland found at the base of a dog's pen1s that will swell during a mating and cause the dogs to be tied ("locked up"). When a dog is playing or excited, this gland will also swell. The testicles are found further towards the dog's back end. The bulbis glandis is between the testicles and the peni$.


----------



## kansas (Apr 21, 2007)

Ok, and there are 2 and rock hard? I have never seen this before so Im a little dumb founded by it...lol I dont feel any little "beans" in the scrotum area at all. And this "hard" stuff has been there since yesterday.Is there something I can give him?


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

There should be one little bump on either side of the base of his penis. If you leave them alone and quite looking, they should recede. They only show up if he is excited--and if you are turning him over to look, that could be enough to get them to swell a bit.

If you are still concerned, you can certainly go to the vet--I would recommend a vet visit at this point anyway, as your vet will be able to help you with whether or not his actual testicles have descended. If they have not, you will need to arrange to have him neutered soon because retained testicles have a pretty high chance of becoming cancerous.


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

We actually asked the question to our vet and the answer was the same as wabanafcr.

His testicules will come down in between the back legs and they should be there by now. I don't really know papillions but for some hairy breeds you have to "look" for them as they are smaller when they are puppies. If they are not follow the advice of the previous poster and take an appointment with the vet.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

someones dog at the dog park had that happen and the dog started yelping as it was "stuck" from what the owner said some cold water brought the situation under control


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

Some years back I had a GSD/Wolf hybrid rescue. He was neutured too.
Anyway, I noticed the same thing on my guy except it was pingpong ball sized. I freaked out and was sure he had a tumor. The vet we consulted laughed at the situation and assured me it was nothing more than a gland swollen from my dog being aroused by a nearby female that was in heat. Although he was neutered and no longer had the 'way' to things the 'will' was still there. 
It was a bit embarrassing for me after the way I panicked but it was also funny and a relief.

Jihad a bit red faced
and the pound puppy crew


----------

